# Free to good home



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It's something we see quite often. 
People trying to rehome dogs due to changes in life.

This is Dottie's story.
She lived for 7 years as a beloved pet.
Her owner was a retired gentleman, and they enjoyed life together on a farm.
But her world changed when he passed away. The extended family had no place for her. They left her on the farm for two months, and periodically dropped off food for her. She was going to be a dog, that was Free to a good home. 
What was suppose to be a good home, was not. 
Last Wednesday she was beaten to the point of being unconscious. You see Dottie is scared to be outside during thunderstorms. She wanted in the house, so they beat her for scratching at the door. If it happened again, they threatened to shoot her. We learned of Dottie's plight on Thursday. Even with Cane Rosso Rescue's intake being closed, Dottie was going to get to join. She was quickly scooped up by a volunteer, then traveled over 300 miles the next day to the rescue center. She was the sweetest Copilot, during our time together. While she is safe with rescue, she is not feeling very well. She's had a very thorough exam, with blood test, and xrays. She's on antibiotics, pain medicine, and nausea medicine. While the vets figure out if her problems are from trauma, or from other medical issues.







I pray that I out live my dogs, and they never know the evil in this world .


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Simply unreal and incredibly sad....good thing there are such loving people in this world like yourself.

-Peace for you and Dottie


----------



## Greta (Sep 19, 2018)

I felt sick reading what had happened to Dottie, what is wrong with people?!
What a relief she's in safe hands and I hope her health issues are resolved asap.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Greta said:


> what is wrong with people?!


Its the question that always comes to mind, and is never really answered.
What makes someone have no compassion for a person, or animal in their care.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

I wish there wasn't the need to post things like this, it's simply heart breaking..like those Sally Struthers TV pleas that seem to go on and on and on with those pathetic dogs in crates who have been subject to such inhumanity. 

I just don't know what it is about people that results in such a detachment from basic humanity. What is wrong with people?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

gingerling said:


> I wish there wasn't the need to post things like this, it's simply heart breaking..like those Sally Struthers TV pleas that seem to go on and on and on with those pathetic dogs in crates who have been subject to such inhumanity.
> 
> I just don't know what it is about people that results in such a detachment from basic humanity. What is wrong with people?


Without naming it
I'm not a fan of that organization.
Very little of the money actually goes to saving dogs.
Big salaries, paying lobbyist, and TV ads get most of the donated money. They are more of a animal rights movement, than they are at saving animals. Although you wouldn't know it, by watching their TV commercial.
I love helping dogs. I just don't love making other people rich, in the name of helping dogs.

Cane Rosso has a open door policy.
From 8 a.m. to 8 p.m. everyday of the week. Anyone can go to the rescue center, and see the dogs .
Dogs with fosters, you do have to have a appointment.
It's very easy to see what money is raised, and where it is spent. Dottie has been staying with one of the (not a paid position) board of directors as a medical foster. She has a adopter, but has to cleared by a vet first.

Oh well, enough of me preaching.
I hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I was just going to run dogs today. I had ran them in one field, and was headed to a second field. Halfway to the second field, there is a older pup standing beside the road. As I slow down, and stop he crosses the road and hides in the ditch. I get out, and look to see if I have any treats in the Durango. I look down and he's at my feet. I pat the front seat, and he hops in. Its just empty fields on both sides of the road, with no homes close by. Its one of the areas where people are known to dump unwanted dogs. Instead of going to the next field, we head to the vet to get him scanned for a chip. He didn't have one. So now even though my home is at its dog limit, and the rescue is full. He came home with me. 
The collar on him is mine.

This is also a message I received after posting him on lost and found page.
Clearly they do not know who I am, or how I feel about free to a good home.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

it just beggars belief that people can be so thoughtless and cruel!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He's starting his vaccinations tomorrow, and his new name is Ryder. Its due to how well he rode on my front seat, and he's also built like lowrider car.
A friend that also helps foster for rescue, asked if he could stay with her for a little while. Of course I said yes.









He is settling in nicely.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

texasred said:


> He's starting his vaccinations tomorrow, and his new name is Ryder. Its due to how well he rode on my front seat, and he's also built like lowrider car.
> A friend that also helps foster for rescue, asked if he could stay with her for a little while. Of course I said yes.
> 
> 
> ...


We need so many more people in the world like yourself. God bless


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

tegee26 said:


> We need so many more people in the world like yourself. God bless


One can only hope that regardless of one's spiritual inclinations, if there are blessings for kindness there's eternal fire for those guilty of such hideous abuse.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Yay, Ryder is heartworm negative. 
He's spending a few days with foster friends, getting in some socialization with kids.








Picture of him while we were waiting on test results.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

tegee26 said:


> We need so many more people in the world like yourself. God bless


Maybe a few less of the other kind too.
Just to help even it out. 😁


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm going to have to stop going to the fields to run my dogs.
People keep dumping dogs on the country roads , and I am unable to stop myself from picking them up.
















Pics from a couple of days ago.
It's not the dogs you save that break your heart. It's the realization that you can't save them all. I can't keep 6 foster dogs at my home. So for three days I tried to find a foster, so they could join a rescue. I wormed them, and fed them multiple small meals a day. With a heavy heart I had to let them go to the shelter.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

texasred said:


> I'm going to have to stop going to the fields to run my dogs.
> People keep dumping dogs on the country roads , and I am unable to stop myself from picking them up.
> View attachment 100046
> 
> ...


They have a rescue to pull them. All three will be back at my house for the weekend, the tiniest one will stay with me until transport on the 22nd. Fingers crossed all goes well, and they all make transport to Minnesota.

I think my husband is going to kill me, when he walks in the door tonight.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

i bet your husband will think what a blessed person i am that i married this crazy dog loving women with this giant heart!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Not sure if that's what he thought. 
He just watched me make multiple trips outside. Each time bringing in a different puppy.
He said " It's going to be hard for you to go duck hunting on Saturday, with all those puppies."
I just agreed with him.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This little one, is why I couldn't let it go.















She needs fed separately, multiple times a day.
Without that she just won't make it.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She got her health certification today.
Little Valerie has her bags packed, and is headed to Minnesota in the morning. 







Safe travels sweet little girl.


----------

